# Goodbye Poor Japan...



## Silhouette

> *Japanese Physician: Children & Elderly Should Be Evacuated From Tokyo*
> 
> Shigeru Mita, a physician at the Mita clinic in Kodaira city in Tokyo, Japan,  is urging families to take their children out of the city based on what he is finding in patients in the region. His warning is based on examinations of over 1,500 patients which included  blood tests and thyroid ultrasound examinations. He has found increased abnormalities in their differential white-blood-cell count and severe declines in neutrophil resulting in neutropenia. Neutrophil cells are the white blood cells from bone marrow that attack diseases and are involved in the healing process.
> 
> Neutropenia is common among patients receiving radiation treatments for cancer.  However, the patience that Dr. Mita sees at the clinic are not receiving cancer treatments, they are simply in Tokyo, becoming ill, and going to the doctor.  By itself, patients don&#8217;t have symptoms that are unique on the surface other than increased number of illness and infections. The reduced level of neutrophil cells seriously compromises their immunity and makes it difficult for them to fight diseases naturally. He stated (translated from Japanese)...
> 
> ...
> Our patients mostly come from Tokyo, Chiba, Kanagawa, Saitama, and other Northern Kanto areas. I have found an obvious decline of neutrophil value in leukocyte (WBC) of these children.
> 
> The pediatricians&#8217; general textbook says that reference value of neutrophil for healthy children (6-12 years old) is between 3000 and 5000.  3000 is considered as the threshold value. But the mean number of neutrophil values of the children who have visited our clinics since the accident has decreased to 2500. The mean value should normally be 4000, but it has shifted to 2500.  It is lower than the threshold value of 3000. I think this points at a serious problem.
> 
> Dr. Mita reports that  a baby born with no neutrophils. The baby recovered quickly after being moved to the Kyushu area for two months.
> 
> The situation is not entirely hopeless. He  said that when patient leave to places like Osaka, Kyoto, or Shikoku they get better and their levels of neutrophil cells typically bounce back for many patients. Other patients improve, but may never get normal neutrophil levels back. Japanese Physician: Children & Elderly Should Be Evacuated From Tokyo » The Free Patriot



God damn it!  I had a chance to visit Tokyo some years back and turned it down.  Now it will be a footnote in history.

I'm not even going to listen to the schills that will show up on this thread to downplay the dangers to children and adults living in Tokyo, or how truly terrible, horrible and bad FOUR reactors melting down uncontrollably in Japan really is.

All I will say is that it makes me sick to my stomach knowing how hard GE sold Japan on nuclear water boilers when that nation sat on the world's third largest geothermal steam reserve already there for the tapping.  Both types of energy do exactly the same thing.  They use steam to run turbines: PERIOD.  So one kills off an entire country and poisons the oceans for 240,000 years with the world's deadliest substance: radioactive plutonium.  The other has a slight sulfur smell as is a naturally occuring resource.  The worst accident from a geothermal plant would be a local explosion and some steam burns to some employees.

Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.  American greed when will you die?  Anyone who participated in lying to Japanese officials, or bribing them into the nuclear industry should climb to a very tall building and jump the fuck off.  No, I've got a better idea, they should be rounded up and sent to Fukushima to monitor and clean up their own mess until each one dies the slow way..

The children around Chernobyl exclusion zone:







New York's proportional "future exclusion zone" [though the cancer rates in Long Island are so high now that it should already be in place] around the Indian Point Nuclear Reactor:


----------



## Sallow

Tokyo is a great city.

Been there 4 or 5 times.

About time to visit again.


----------



## Moonglow

Godzilla says,,,,

Thanks for the radiation...


----------



## Silhouette

Moonglow said:


> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...



You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.


----------



## Mr. H.

A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.


----------



## Silhouette

Mr. H. said:


> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.



So you're saying Japan deserves Fukushima/GE's nuclear fleet there?  Really?  Every single man, woman and child in Japan deserves to be irradiated to death today because of Pearl Harbor in the 1940s?  Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.


----------



## Pogo

Mr. H. said:


> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.



Isn't that a bit like blaming a white person today for slavery?


----------



## Mr. H.

Silhouette said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Japan deserves Fukushima/GE's nuclear fleet there?  Really?  Every single man, woman and child in Japan deserves to be irradiated to death today because of Pearl Harbor in the 1940s?  Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a bit like blaming a white person today for slavery?
Click to expand...


Just relating an anecdote. Geez get off my ass already.


----------



## Pogo

Mr. H. said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Japan deserves Fukushima/GE's nuclear fleet there?  Really?  Every single man, woman and child in Japan deserves to be irradiated to death today because of Pearl Harbor in the 1940s?  Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that a bit like blaming a white person today for slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just relating an anecdote. Geez get off my ass already.
Click to expand...


It ain't _your_ ass -- I said "isn't it like".  Third person.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mr. H. said:


> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.



You have brilliant friends. So worldly.


----------



## aaronleland

Silhouette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
Click to expand...


That's no excuse for your... meltdown?


----------



## Sallow

Mr. H. said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Japan deserves Fukushima/GE's nuclear fleet there?  Really?  Every single man, woman and child in Japan deserves to be irradiated to death today because of Pearl Harbor in the 1940s?  Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that a bit like blaming a white person today for slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just relating an anecdote. Geez get off my ass already.
Click to expand...


You'd probably like it there H. Real "Man's" paradise. Lots of cool bars including piano bars that have great scotch..and they treat everyone like a million bucks.

If you ever get a chance to go to Tokyo..go.

It's pretty fun.


----------



## Godboy

Silhouette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
Click to expand...


You should be banned for being a faggot.


----------



## Silhouette

Godboy said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be banned for being a faggot.
Click to expand...


...lol..Have you seen my other threads?  Look around and get back to me.


----------



## aaronleland

Silhouette said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for being a faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...lol..Have you seen my other threads?  Look around and get back to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Silhouette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
Click to expand...


Ah....banning people for senses of humor now....how very fascist of you.


----------



## Silhouette

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah....banning people for senses of humor now....how very fascist of you.
Click to expand...


As you know, my point wasn't that they should be banned per se.  It was more an illumination on the gravity of what's happening in Tokyo right now...and surrounding areas...

Love that graphic of Jack Nicholsen BTW.  Crystal clear graphics.


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah....banning people for senses of humor now....how very fascist of you.
Click to expand...


No need to ban, but a sense of humor requires something to be funny.


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW i fully expect Japan to continue


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.


Okay I thought I'd seen it all from the drama queen faction in this forum but come on get a hold of yourself.






You're letting an unsourced article in The Free Republic that looks like it was written by a 7th grader convince you Tokyo is gone, and Japan will cease to exist?

You've gone full-retard.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I remember when it happened I was listening to scientists ( who were quickly silenced ) discussing the danger and long term effects of Fuchishima.  GE is squarely responsible, yes.  So is Tepco electric.  You don't build a reactor site on a fault line.  They stored the fuel rods on the roof of reactor 4 with no cover and when the explosion happened plutonium was released into the air / jetsteam.  North America is in direct line of that jetstream.  The trouble with what is being released into the ocean and into the air is it's invisible.  We don't see the effects until it is too late.  They are finding the fallout in our milk supply which tells us it is in our soil, our grass, our food supply is getting contaminated.  It's very bad.  The blackout of news on it is an attempt to coverup the truth.  That the entire North American continent is slowly being poisoned.

* It is said that Fuchishima is worse than Chernobyl.


----------



## ThirdTerm

Dr. Mita says that he's just speculating on the harmful effects of radiation emanating from the damaged Fukushima nuclear station and he has not accumulated enough data to publish a comprehensive study. But there were some radiation hot spots in some parts of Tokyo immediately after the nuclear disaster and young children may have been exposed to radioactive materials unwittingly. The official radiation levels in Tokyo are suspiciously low (0.035-0.075 microgray/h) compared to other major cities such as New York (0.094) and London (0.082) and the local government may not be completely open about radioactive material levels in tap water and fallout.  



> *Do you know of any other doctors who are doing similar examinations?*
> 
> There are virtually no other doctors I know of doing these tests. I know of one doctor from the Mitakanomori clinic who conducts the same kind of inspections, but his office has much fewer patients coming in than my clinic. I have tried to encourage other doctors to take the tests, but none of them have agreed. We need to be taking these tests for at least 20 years to know the true effects, and there hasn&#8217;t been nearly enough done in the time since the meltdown.
> 
> *Would you say you have enough results to publish a conclusive study? If not, what needs to be done before you can?*
> 
> I don&#8217;t think so, because I didn&#8217;t control the location of the patients. The data wasn&#8217;t from patients living in one specific area. They came from various areas such as Saitama, Chiba, and Kanagawa. In addition, some of the patients had been moving around before came to my clinic. I think I would need to collaborate with other doctors who are conducting the same tests. I presently don&#8217;t have adequate data for a conclusive study. Not yet, anyway.
> 
> A Japanese Physician Is Encouraging the Evacuation of Tokyo | VICE United States


----------



## Mr. H.

Sallow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Japan deserves Fukushima/GE's nuclear fleet there?  Really?  Every single man, woman and child in Japan deserves to be irradiated to death today because of Pearl Harbor in the 1940s?  Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a bit like blaming a white person today for slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just relating an anecdote. Geez get off my ass already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably like it there H. Real "Man's" paradise. Lots of cool bars including piano bars that have great scotch..and they treat everyone like a million bucks.
> 
> If you ever get a chance to go to Tokyo..go.
> 
> It's pretty fun.
Click to expand...


Hell I'd go in a hearbeat. 
Now what's this thread about, again?


----------



## Mr. H.

LoneLaugher said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have brilliant friends. So worldly.
Click to expand...


Ahhhhh.... shaddap.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Silhouette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
Click to expand...


You should be banned for being a two-note human spambot.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mr. H. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just relating an anecdote. Geez get off my ass already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd probably like it there H. Real "Man's" paradise. Lots of cool bars including piano bars that have great scotch..and they treat everyone like a million bucks.
> 
> If you ever get a chance to go to Tokyo..go.
> 
> It's pretty fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell I'd go in a hearbeat.
> Now what's this thread about, again?
Click to expand...


Silly's mental masturbation.


----------



## Autodidact_33

Nuclear power should be prohibited. All it takes is a natural disaster of sufficient magnitude in the wrong area and the disaster is compounded by vast amounts of radiation being released into the atmosphere. In the coming decades the people of Japan are going to experience much grief and loss because of the events in Fukushima. God's speed to them.


----------



## JWBooth

Silhouette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T65rW_SIzg0]Blue Oyster Cult Godzilla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Samson

Mr. H. said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Japan deserves Fukushima/GE's nuclear fleet there?  Really?  Every single man, woman and child in Japan deserves to be irradiated to death today because of Pearl Harbor in the 1940s?  Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that a bit like blaming a white person today for slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just relating an anecdote. Geez get off my ass already.
Click to expand...


Racist!!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Great thread. 

My wife is Japanese. Her family lives in and around Tokyo. She speaks to them on a regular basis. We subscribe to NHK's cable service here. There is no medical crisis as described in the OP. 

And...... I highly recommend visiting Japan. Interesting place in many ways. 

  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] .........you could get a good job as an English teacher there......but you'd need to get off your fat ass first. If you play your cards right, you could parlay the gig into a real career.


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> My, my, what an incredible cheap shot, LL. Go fuck yourself.



It was a suggestion. I have experience that you could draw from. You might try a little humble pie. Maybe you'll learn something.


----------



## Freewill

Smoking Is More Dangerous Than Fukushima Radiation

Actually, as I remember it was the design of the plant per se it was the location and the plant managers that did not build the sea wall high enough to handle the tsunami.  One plant did very well running miles of wire to supply emergency equipment, the other tried to follow procedures and just made matter worse. 

Another lesson to be learned.  And to me the lesson is that Obama should be impeached for shutting Yucca Mountain.  Now spent fuel is stored on site subject to many different disaster scenarios.  Sure the NRC will make them store it in a manner that takes in account disaster scenarios but as we saw in the Fukushima disaster preparedness is almost an educated guess.


----------



## Freewill

Autodidact_33 said:


> Nuclear power should be prohibited. All it takes is a natural disaster of sufficient magnitude in the wrong area and the disaster is compounded by vast amounts of radiation being released into the atmosphere. In the coming decades the people of Japan are going to experience much grief and loss because of the events in Fukushima. God's speed to them.



How many people have been killed in US nuclear stations?


----------



## Silhouette

Freewill said:


> How many people have been killed in US nuclear stations?



That isn't a relevant question or point.  The point is that no one was killed probably in Japan in a Japanese "nuclear station"...until one stupid human mistake.  Putting backup generators in a swamping zone was that one mistake.  Other mistakes made around the word are not having a guarantee against tornados, hurricanes, and volcanic ash clogging the intakes of other backup generators.  

Now Tokyo is gone and thousands will die from radiation sicknesses, maybe millions.  Of course we'll never know because the regulatory bodies will not allow the public to know the true numbers as a courtesy to GE and other corporations involved in selling nuclear water boilers to Japan...that sits on the world's third largest geothermal steam reserves

One nuclear accident can ruin your whole country.  Therefore, there is no safe nuclear power plant because there will always, ALWAYS be stupid human error.


----------



## Iceweasel

Silhouette said:


> One nuclear accident can ruin your whole country.  Therefore, there is no safe nuclear power plant because there will always, ALWAYS be stupid human error.


Tokyo is gone. There are no safe nuclear plants and it's GE's fault? Let me put my head in a paint mixer and see if I can figure that out.


----------



## hjmick

Silhouette said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Japan deserves Fukushima/GE's nuclear fleet there?  Really?  Every single man, woman and child in Japan deserves to be irradiated to death today because of Pearl Harbor in the 1940s?  Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.
Click to expand...



Really? That's what you got from that?


Jesus, talk about thick...


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.




Hard to believe because it's nonsense. Tokyo is not gone and it's not going anywhere any time soon. This one report from this one doctor is hardly reason to start writing the city's eulogy. 

Try to control yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to.





He sounds like a jackass who should never leave his (the?) home.


----------



## Samson

hjmick said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Japan deserves Fukushima/GE's nuclear fleet there?  Really?  Every single man, woman and child in Japan deserves to be irradiated to death today because of Pearl Harbor in the 1940s?  Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's what you got from that?
> 
> 
> Jesus, talk about thick...
Click to expand...





You've never read the postings of a Envirowacko before?

 [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION]


----------



## Unkotare

Autodidact_33 said:


> Nuclear power should be prohibited.





Good luck with that, Sisyphus.


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> Now Tokyo is gone .





No, it's not, Chicken Little.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I do believe this is serious but I'd like to see a legitimate source. "Free Patriot" - like all rw sites, they call themselves the opposite of what they are. 



> Established in 2013, The Free Patriot took the internet by storm as a team came together unlike any other.
> 
> The Free Patriot is a news source devoted to bringing you the news, editorials, and opinions on politics, economics, and products relevant to the free, informed, and armed community at large.
> 
> The team is made up of like-minded individuals who are devoted to restoring our constitutional republic and fighting back against the progressive media.
> 
> About » The Free Patriot



OTOH, they're not all bad. They do report this -

2 Men Arrested For Abusing Dog On Film That Went Viral [GRAPHIC PHOTOS] » The Free Patriot


`


----------



## Mojo2

Moonglow said:


> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...



I chuckled.


----------



## Mojo2

Unkotare said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe because it's nonsense. Tokyo is not gone and it's not going anywhere any time soon. This one report from this one doctor is hardly reason to start writing the city's eulogy.
> 
> Try to control yourself.
Click to expand...


Aren't you one of the posters who is still alleging Obama is a good POTUS?


----------



## JimH52

Scary stuff....I predict Japan is only the first.  There will be others.


----------



## Unkotare

Mojo2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe because it's nonsense. Tokyo is not gone and it's not going anywhere any time soon. This one report from this one doctor is hardly reason to start writing the city's eulogy.
> 
> Try to control yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you one of the posters who is still alleging Obama is a good POTUS?
Click to expand...



I have never stated or believed that, you idiot. Pay attention.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Here's a new report on Fuchishima you may not have caught from the mainstream news media.  This story came out yesterday: 


On March 11, 2011, one of the largest earthquakes ever shook Japan. It triggered a tsunami. Waves more than 100 feet high slammed into the coast, killing thousands.

When the wall of water smashed into the Fukishima Nuclear Power Plant, an explosion spewed radiation into the air and water, creating yet another tragedy.

The United States military sped into the disaster zone to help, not knowing it was headed into the path of a radiation plume.


Now, three years after that exposure, at least 100 of those first responders are suffering from unexplained illnesses like cancer, leukemia, bleeding and hair loss&#8212;and they&#8217;re blaming it on radiation poisoning from Fukushima.

&#8220;When you&#8217;ve got a nuclear power plant that&#8217;s melting down, how can you not expect health risks to come from that?&#8221; said Lt. Steve Simmons.

Lt. Steve Simmons was on board the USS Ronald Reagan, the first ship to arrive for Operation Tomodachi&#8212;the Japanese word for friends.

&#8220;I don&#8217;t think anybody on board really knew the full scope of what was going on,&#8221; Simmons said.

Seven months after arriving home to his family in Maryland from his deployment, Simmons&#8217; health started to deteriorate.

&#8220;One day, I was coming out of the bathroom and my legs just buckled on me and that was pretty much it,&#8221; he said. Continue reading&#8230;





Source: http://www.redflagnews.com/headline...ded-to-fukushima-suffer-unexplained-illnesses


----------



## Silhouette

Jeremiah said:


> Now, three years after that exposure, at least 100 of those first responders are suffering from unexplained illnesses like cancer, leukemia, bleeding and hair lossand theyre blaming it on radiation poisoning from Fukushima.
> 
> When youve got a nuclear power plant thats melting down, how can you not expect health risks to come from that? said Lt. Steve Simmons.
> 
> Lt. Steve Simmons was on board the USS Ronald Reagan, the first ship to arrive for *Operation Tomodachithe Japanese word for friends*.
> 
> I dont think anybody on board really knew the full scope of what was going on, Simmons said.
> 
> Seven months after arriving home to his family in Maryland from his deployment, Simmons health started to deteriorate.
> 
> One day, I was coming out of the bathroom and my legs just buckled on me and that was pretty much it, he said. Continue reading
> 
> Source: More than 100 U.S. Navy sailors who responded to Fukushima suffer 'unexplained' illnesses... | RedFlagNews.com



With "friends" like GE selling your country on radiation water boilers while you sit atop the world's third largest geothermal steam naturally shooting out of the ground, you don't need enemies...


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, three years after that exposure, at least 100 of those first responders are suffering from unexplained illnesses like cancer, leukemia, bleeding and hair lossand theyre blaming it on radiation poisoning from Fukushima.
> 
> When youve got a nuclear power plant thats melting down, how can you not expect health risks to come from that? said Lt. Steve Simmons.
> 
> Lt. Steve Simmons was on board the USS Ronald Reagan, the first ship to arrive for *Operation Tomodachithe Japanese word for friends*.
> 
> I dont think anybody on board really knew the full scope of what was going on, Simmons said.
> 
> Seven months after arriving home to his family in Maryland from his deployment, Simmons health started to deteriorate.
> 
> One day, I was coming out of the bathroom and my legs just buckled on me and that was pretty much it, he said. Continue reading
> 
> Source: More than 100 U.S. Navy sailors who responded to Fukushima suffer 'unexplained' illnesses... | RedFlagNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With "friends" like GE selling your country on radiation water boilers while you sit atop the world's third largest geothermal steam naturally shooting out of the ground, you don't need enemies...
Click to expand...



There did not and does not yet exist the technology or capacity to replace all of Japan's energy needs with geothermal, you fool.


----------



## auditor0007

Unkotare said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe because it's nonsense. Tokyo is not gone and it's not going anywhere any time soon. This one report from this one doctor is hardly reason to start writing the city's eulogy.
> 
> Try to control yourself.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://youtu.be/I9lquok4Pdk]Nuclear Detonation Timeline "1945-1998" - YouTube[/ame]

2053 Nuclear Bombs Dentonated worldwide since 1945, and we're still here.


----------



## Unkotare

auditor0007 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe because it's nonsense. Tokyo is not gone and it's not going anywhere any time soon. This one report from this one doctor is hardly reason to start writing the city's eulogy.
> 
> Try to control yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/I9lquok4Pdk]Nuclear Detonation Timeline "1945-1998" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 2053 Nuclear Bombs Dentonated worldwide since 1945, and we're still here.
Click to expand...




There really are people out there who believe we could physically destroy the actual planet with the nuclear weapons that exist; literally break it apart like a dry bread roll or something.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Unkotare said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, three years after that exposure, at least 100 of those first responders are suffering from unexplained illnesses like cancer, leukemia, bleeding and hair lossand theyre blaming it on radiation poisoning from Fukushima.
> 
> When youve got a nuclear power plant thats melting down, how can you not expect health risks to come from that? said Lt. Steve Simmons.
> 
> Lt. Steve Simmons was on board the USS Ronald Reagan, the first ship to arrive for *Operation Tomodachithe Japanese word for friends*.
> 
> I dont think anybody on board really knew the full scope of what was going on, Simmons said.
> 
> Seven months after arriving home to his family in Maryland from his deployment, Simmons health started to deteriorate.
> 
> One day, I was coming out of the bathroom and my legs just buckled on me and that was pretty much it, he said. Continue reading
> 
> Source: More than 100 U.S. Navy sailors who responded to Fukushima suffer 'unexplained' illnesses... | RedFlagNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With "friends" like GE selling your country on radiation water boilers while you sit atop the world's third largest geothermal steam naturally shooting out of the ground, you don't need enemies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There did not and does not yet exist the technology or capacity to replace all of Japan's energy needs with geothermal, you fool.
Click to expand...


Silly has never been one to concern herself with mere FACTS.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I believe Fuchishima is the worst disaster to hit us in the 21st century.  It has already been reported worse than Chernobyl.   People are under the impression that because the story has been blacked out by mainstream media worldwide - that there isn't a serious problem here.  

We'll learn that isn't true in due time.  We have not heard the end of Fuchishima disaster. It's still unfolding and growing worse every day..


----------



## Unkotare

Jeremiah said:


> I believe Fuchishima is the worst disaster to hit us in the 21st century.  It has already been reported worse than Chernobyl.   People are under the impression that because the story has been blacked out by mainstream media worldwide - that there isn't a serious problem here.
> 
> We'll learn that isn't true in due time.  We have not heard the end of Fuchishima disaster. It's still unfolding and growing worse every day..




"Blacked out"? 


"Fuchishima"? Where's that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

A news blackout, Unkotare.  Like when the mainstream media doesn't keep you updated on a developing story?  That is called a black out on the news.   

As to where Fuchishima is?  Ask Hazelnut.


----------



## Freewill

Jeremiah said:


> I believe Fuchishima is the worst disaster to hit us in the 21st century.  It has already been reported worse than Chernobyl.   People are under the impression that because the story has been blacked out by mainstream media worldwide - that there isn't a serious problem here.
> 
> We'll learn that isn't true in due time.  We have not heard the end of Fuchishima disaster. It's still unfolding and growing worse every day..



Actually Fuchishima isn't even close.  The Tsunami that caused Fuchishima is worse it killed 20000 and the 2004 Tsunami killed 250,000.  Perhaps you have a different metric for measuring the "worse" disaster but in terms of life and property Fuchishima is far down the ladder, in my opinion.  Is it bad, hell yes.  The reason it is bad is it isn't going away fast.  The effects are measurable and will last lifetimes.

But lets look at some other nuclear "disasters" that befell Japan.  Two nuclear bombs were set off on top of two of their cities and both recovered.

With that said I will beat my favorite dead horse.  What nuclear stations are doing today, because of Obama, with spent fuel is setting us up for a nuclear incident that will make 
Three Mile Island child's play.  At least that is my opinion and I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Silhouette

Unkotare said:


> There did not and does not yet exist the technology or capacity to replace all of Japan's energy needs with geothermal, you fool.



So the world's third largest reserve of natural steam energy isn't large enough to meet Japan's energy needs eh?  I doubt you've done your research on geothermal and the new even lower temp energy producing resources.

But let's say you have a point.  Surely the largest energy gobbler of that country is Toyko, with all that lighting going on 24/7.  Now that they have to abandon that city, their needs will be going down so I guess the poison lingering around there for 240,000 years sort of helped solve that problem.


----------



## Unkotare

Jeremiah said:


> A news blackout, Unkotare.  Like when the mainstream media doesn't keep you updated on a developing story?  That is called a black out on the news.
> 
> As to where Fuchishima is?  Ask Hazelnut.




A news "black out" is when the news is censored, prohibited, or deliberately hidden by some authorizing force. That is not the case here. Events in or relating to Fukushima are reported on every day. 

The name is Fukushima.


----------



## Unkotare

Smoking Is More Dangerous Than Fukushima Radiation - Forbes


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There did not and does not yet exist the technology or capacity to replace all of Japan's energy needs with geothermal*, you fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the world's third largest reserve of natural steam energy isn't large enough to meet Japan's energy needs eh? .
Click to expand...



No, it's not. Read my words if you're going to bother posting them.


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> Now that they have to abandon that city.





They don't, you idiot.


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like a jackass who should never leave his (the?) home.
Click to expand...


LOL. He can be. He's a self-proclaimed Xenophobe. But highly intelligent. 
A Republican scientist!
Is that an oxymoron?


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like a jackass who should never leave his (the?) home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. He can be. He's a self-proclaimed Xenophobe. But highly intelligent.
> A Republican scientist!
> Is that an oxymoron?
Click to expand...



The latter is certainly no oxymoron, but I'm not sure I buy the notion that one can be a xenophobe and highly intelligent at the same time.


----------



## Unkotare

Looks like the Chicken Little nut has given up on this nonsense thread already.


----------



## Silhouette

Unkotare said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that they have to abandon that city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, you idiot.
Click to expand...


Sure.  Four meltdowns and Tokyo is safe...  You can believe Unkotare, or you can use common sense...


----------



## Jarlaxle

The two-note human spambot is still spamming...


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that they have to abandon that city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Four meltdowns and Tokyo is safe...  You can believe Unkotare, or you can use common sense...
Click to expand...




Fukushima is not a neighborhood of Tokyo, you idiot. Lay off the 'shrooms.


----------



## Samson

Unkotare said:


> Looks like the Chicken Little nut has given up on this nonsense thread already.



Yet.....


You're still here.


----------



## Unkotare

Samson said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Chicken Little nut has given up on this nonsense thread already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet.....
> 
> 
> You're still here.
Click to expand...




I didn't say all the nuts, just the Chicken Little nut.


----------



## Ronin

Roppongi, Tokyo was one of the best places I have been to.  Its sad what is happening as well as to the Pacific Ocean.   I haven't heard much about how well the ice wall is holding back the radiated water or if they ever found the missing cores.  Another earthquake hits that area and ruptures those tanks it will be a global catastrophe which will have dire effects.


----------



## Unkotare

Don't worry, Tokyo isn't going anywhere despite any hysterical nonsense you might have read here.


----------



## Unkotare

Well, it seems Chicken Little has gone back to obsessing over gays. Tokyo must be safe now.


----------



## Silhouette

Unkotare said:


> Don't worry, Tokyo isn't going anywhere despite any hysterical nonsense you might have read here.



Tokyo isn't going anywhere.  It's just the people who lived there are: away...



> Former Fukushima Daiichi Worker: I believe the country will be evacuated if No. 4 fuel pool collapses  Should be hundreds or thousands of people working furiously every day
> 
> There are several reasons why I believe the country will be evacuated *if the #4 SFP collapses. The amount of radioactive material in the fuel pool dwarfs the total amount at Chernobyl by a factor of 5 to 10.* Chernobyls core was still mostly contained in a building (although heavily damaged), and most of the radioactive material melted downward and became lava like. If #4 SFP collapses it will be lying on the completely open ground, probably going critical on and off in portions of the pile for years. *The dose rate from this pile will make dropping sand or anything from the air much more lethal than anything at Chernobyl. And probably impossible. The entire site at Fukushima will be uninhabitable and unworkable because of the dose rate coming from this pile of fuel. That means there will be no control of the other fuel pools, and we could lose control of them*.
> 
> Nuclear experts will soft sell the ramifications because that is how the industry works. When the experts have concerns about the situation at #4 that means they are pooping their pants. My experience at Fukushima was 30 years ago. I worked in the industry for about 15 years as a health physics technician. I was also referred to as a nuclear gypsy because I traveled from plant to plant working outages. That meant I was always in the middle of the hottest jobs in the heart of the plant. The engineers will talk about this part or that part of a plant, but I have been all those places wearing full gear.
> 
> He later noted: No reasonable person with my type experience would question my conclusion if any of the fuel pools collapse. *There should be hundreds or thousands of people working furiously every day to get the buildings fortified and the fuel moved*. Former Fukushima Daiichi Worker: ?I believe the country will be evacuated if No. 4 fuel pool collapses? ? ?Should be hundreds or thousands of people working furiously every day?



There should be that many workers scrambling...but there aren't...


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Tokyo isn't going anywhere despite any hysterical nonsense you might have read here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo isn't going anywhere.  It's just the people who lived there are: away......
Click to expand...




No, Chicken Little, they aren't going away no matter how many times you insist on making an ass of yourself this way.


----------



## Silhouette

There are gay people everywhere.  Just as there are people with bulimia everywhere.  And schizophrenia and....

What does that have to do with people in Japan exposed to the world's worst nuclear disaster?  What does it have to do with this?





> Former Fukushima Daiichi Worker: &#8216;I believe the country will be evacuated if No. 4 fuel pool collapses&#8217; &#8212; &#8216;Should be hundreds or thousands of people working furiously every day&#8217;
> 
> There are several reasons why I believe the country will be evacuated *if the #4 SFP collapses. The amount of radioactive material in the fuel pool dwarfs the total amount at Chernobyl by a factor of 5 to 10.* Chernobyl&#8217;s core was still mostly contained in a building (although heavily damaged), and most of the radioactive material melted downward and became lava like. If #4 SFP collapses it will be lying on the completely open ground, probably going critical on and off in portions of the pile for years. *The dose rate from this pile will make dropping sand or anything from the air much more lethal than anything at Chernobyl. And probably impossible. The entire site at Fukushima will be uninhabitable and unworkable because of the dose rate coming from this pile of fuel. That means there will be no control of the other fuel pools, and we could lose control of them*.
> 
> Nuclear experts will soft sell the ramifications because that is how the industry works. When the experts &#8220;have concerns&#8221; about the situation at #4 that means they are pooping their pants. My experience at Fukushima was 30 years ago. I worked in the industry for about 15 years as a health physics technician. I was also referred to as a &#8220;nuclear gypsy&#8221; because I traveled from plant to plant working outages. That meant I was always in the middle of the hottest jobs in the heart of the plant. The engineers will talk about this part or that part of a plant, but I have been all those places wearing full gear.
> 
> He later noted: &#8220;No reasonable person with my type experience would question my conclusion if any of the fuel pools collapse. *There should be hundreds or thousands of people working furiously every day to get the buildings fortified and the fuel moved*.&#8221; Former Fukushima Daiichi Worker: ?I believe the country will be evacuated if No. 4 fuel pool collapses? ? ?Should be hundreds or thousands of people working furiously every day?


----------



## Unkotare

The population of Tokyo - the world's largest metropolitan area - has increased since 2011.

The city isn't going anywhere and the people aren't going anywhere. This knucklehead, however, is going insane.


----------



## mamooth

Silhouette said:


> Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.



That didn't happen in the USA. It was those awful Canadians who pulled that trick.

As far as the doctor goes, the flaw in his research is pretty obvious. He only checked sick people. Sample bias. If you only look at sick people, then yes, they'll be sicker than average.


----------



## Unkotare

mamooth said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't happen in the USA. It was those awful Canadians who pulled that trick.
Click to expand...



The Spanish did it too, in South America.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> Tokyo isn't going anywhere.  It's just the people who lived there are: away...


You are fucking insane. I mean absolutely batshit crazy to where I wonder how you can possibly hold down a job or feed yourself.

People in Tokyo haven't gone anywhere, I go there for business all the time and will be back there later this year. If you want I'll take pictures in Shinjuku and Shibuya of the thousands of people walking around and leave it to you to explain how stupid you were.

Damn message boards really do enlighten one to how much insanity is in the world around them. Fucking nutcases.


----------



## Iceweasel

Silhouette said:


> Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.


That's propaganda spread by the likes of Ward Churchill. There is no support for it but it sounds good to PC assholes so they spread it around. It's a disservice to all, especially native Americans.


----------



## mamooth

Er, no. The smallpox blankets tactic is documented by the people who used the tactic. The physical letters still exist.







I was wrong on assigning to Canadians. It was used by the British in 1763 near Fort Pitt (now Pittsburgh) during the French and Indian Wars.

Siege of Fort Pitt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Silhouette

SteadyMercury said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo isn't going anywhere.  It's just the people who lived there are: away...
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking insane. I mean absolutely batshit crazy to where I wonder how you can possibly hold down a job or feed yourself.
> 
> People in Tokyo haven't gone anywhere, I go there for business all the time and will be back there later this year. If you want I'll take pictures in Shinjuku and Shibuya of the thousands of people walking around and leave it to you to explain how stupid you were.
> 
> Damn message boards really do enlighten one to how much insanity is in the world around them. Fucking nutcases.
Click to expand...


They are in the process of leaving, quietly.  Children and women first.  Men to follow.  It will take time for all of them to realize what a health hazard it is to stay, but when runoff and groundwater begins to make the soles of their shoes start to melt and their feet go numb, they'll be accelerating that pace.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Silly is hallucinating...again...still.


----------



## westwall

Silhouette said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo isn't going anywhere.  It's just the people who lived there are: away...
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking insane. I mean absolutely batshit crazy to where I wonder how you can possibly hold down a job or feed yourself.
> 
> People in Tokyo haven't gone anywhere, I go there for business all the time and will be back there later this year. If you want I'll take pictures in Shinjuku and Shibuya of the thousands of people walking around and leave it to you to explain how stupid you were.
> 
> Damn message boards really do enlighten one to how much insanity is in the world around them. Fucking nutcases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are in the process of leaving, quietly.  Children and women first.  Men to follow.  It will take time for all of them to realize what a health hazard it is to stay, but when runoff and groundwater begins to make the soles of their shoes start to melt and their feet go numb, they'll be accelerating that pace.
Click to expand...







Now I understand why your posts in the environment section are so loony, you really don't have a clue of what you speak.  Color me unsurprised.


----------



## tinydancer

Silhouette said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Japan deserves Fukushima/GE's nuclear fleet there?  Really?  Every single man, woman and child in Japan deserves to be irradiated to death today because of Pearl Harbor in the 1940s?  Then people should refuse to come to the US to visit because of how officials here gave smallpox blankets to natives that nearly wiped all of them off the map.
Click to expand...


Holy toledo! You get all that shit out of Mr. H's post? 



Next time you are at your therapists ask him to up the freaking voltage. Yowzah!


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> They are in the process of leaving, quietly.  .






No, idiot, they are not. The population of Tokyo is increasing.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> They are in the process of leaving, quietly.  Children and women first.  Men to follow.  It will take time for all of them to realize what a health hazard it is to stay, but when runoff and groundwater begins to make the soles of their shoes start to melt and their feet go numb, they'll be accelerating that pace.


Okay at what point do you think this population drain will be noticeable? Any city that size losing even half its population would be quite apparent by how many cars are on the streets, how many people are in the trains and subways, etc.

When we have reached a point where it has to be obvious that people have left Tokyo, and pictures can be provided to you showing they haven't, will you take the time to post an explanation?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Silhouette said:


> *Japanese Physician: Children & Elderly Should Be Evacuated From Tokyo*
> 
> Shigeru Mita, a physician at the Mita clinic in Kodaira city in Tokyo, Japan,  is urging families to take their children out of the city based on what he is finding in patients in the region. His warning is based on examinations of over 1,500 patients which included  blood tests and thyroid ultrasound examinations. He has found increased abnormalities in their differential white-blood-cell count and severe declines in neutrophil resulting in neutropenia. Neutrophil cells are the white blood cells from bone marrow that attack diseases and are involved in the healing process.
> 
> Neutropenia is common among patients receiving radiation treatments for cancer.  However, the patience that Dr. Mita sees at the clinic are not receiving cancer treatments, they are simply in Tokyo, becoming ill, and going to the doctor.  By itself, patients dont have symptoms that are unique on the surface other than increased number of illness and infections. The reduced level of neutrophil cells seriously compromises their immunity and makes it difficult for them to fight diseases naturally. He stated (translated from Japanese)...
> 
> ...
> Our patients mostly come from Tokyo, Chiba, Kanagawa, Saitama, and other Northern Kanto areas. I have found an obvious decline of neutrophil value in leukocyte (WBC) of these children.
> 
> The pediatricians general textbook says that reference value of neutrophil for healthy children (6-12 years old) is between 3000 and 5000.  3000 is considered as the threshold value. But the mean number of neutrophil values of the children who have visited our clinics since the accident has decreased to 2500. The mean value should normally be 4000, but it has shifted to 2500.  It is lower than the threshold value of 3000. I think this points at a serious problem.
> 
> Dr. Mita reports that  a baby born with no neutrophils. The baby recovered quickly after being moved to the Kyushu area for two months.
> 
> The situation is not entirely hopeless. He  said that when patient leave to places like Osaka, Kyoto, or Shikoku they get better and their levels of neutrophil cells typically bounce back for many patients. Other patients improve, but may never get normal neutrophil levels back. Japanese Physician: Children & Elderly Should Be Evacuated From Tokyo » The Free Patriot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn it!  I had a chance to visit Tokyo some years back and turned it down.  Now it will be a footnote in history.
> 
> I'm not even going to listen to the schills that will show up on this thread to downplay the dangers to children and adults living in Tokyo, or how truly terrible, horrible and bad FOUR reactors melting down uncontrollably in Japan really is.
> 
> All I will say is that it makes me sick to my stomach knowing how hard GE sold Japan on nuclear water boilers when that nation sat on the world's third largest geothermal steam reserve already there for the tapping.  Both types of energy do exactly the same thing.  They use steam to run turbines: PERIOD.  So one kills off an entire country and poisons the oceans for 240,000 years with the world's deadliest substance: radioactive plutonium.  The other has a slight sulfur smell as is a naturally occuring resource.  The worst accident from a geothermal plant would be a local explosion and some steam burns to some employees.
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.  American greed when will you die?  Anyone who participated in lying to Japanese officials, or bribing them into the nuclear industry should climb to a very tall building and jump the fuck off.  No, I've got a better idea, they should be rounded up and sent to Fukushima to monitor and clean up their own mess until each one dies the slow way..
> 
> The children around Chernobyl exclusion zone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York's proportional "future exclusion zone" [though the cancer rates in Long Island are so high now that it should already be in place] around the Indian Point Nuclear Reactor:
Click to expand...


World's energy needs continue to increase. If not nuclear, then coal plants must be built. Very much a damned if ya do, damned if ya don't proposition. Nuclear's safe up to the point something goes wrong. Then it's very bad indeed. Coal's bad around the clock but effects a much smaller area. And they don't erect a fence and make no-go areas after a coal plant explodes.

But the fact remains, most European countries rely on nuclear without incident. Though not ideal, it's better than coal plants. 

What we should be doing instead of building more power generation facilities is asking people to cut back energy use. Unplug electrical devices when not being used. Even an appliance that's 'off' is still drawing some power. Cumulative savings over an entire country becomes very significant. And is a simple enough thing to do not involving changing anything.

We need to funnel research monies into fusion reactor research. We're already able to do fusion-based energy, but it's still prohibitively-priced. Refinement of the technology will bring the price day making it competitive with existing fission reactors and coal plants. But until they're practical, fission-based unfortunately is the best solution.

Or we could simply impose 'energy taxes' onto usage like with other undesireable things like tobacco and junk food.


----------



## Iceweasel

mamooth said:


> Er, no. The smallpox blankets tactic is documented by the people who used the tactic. The physical letters still exist.
> 
> I was wrong on assigning to Canadians. It was used by the British in 1763 near Fort Pitt (now Pittsburgh) during the French and Indian Wars.
> 
> Siege of Fort Pitt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Er no. You stupidly didn't even read your own low hanging fruit of a source:

"Indians in the area did indeed contract smallpox. However, some historians have noted that it is impossible to verify how many people (if any) contracted the disease as a result of the Fort Pitt incident; the disease was already in the area and may have reached the Indians through other vectors. Indeed, even before the blankets had been handed over, the disease may have been spread to the Indians by native warriors returning from attacks on infected white settlements. So while it is certain that these British soldiers attempted to intentionally infect Indians with smallpox, it is uncertain whether or not their attempt was successful."

Er, now I have a link for you, a few excerpts:

Did the U.S. Army Distribute Smallpox Blankets to Indians? Fabrication and Falsification in Ward Churchill's Genocide Rhetoric
Abstract

In this analysis of the genocide rhetoric employed over the years by Ward Churchill, an ethnic studies professor at the University of Colorado, a "distressing" conclusion is reached: Churchill has habitually committed multiple counts of research misconductspecifically, fabrication and falsification. While acknowledging the "politicization" of the topic and evidence of other outrages committed against Native American tribes in times past, this study examines the different versions of the "smallpox blankets" episode published by Churchill between 1994 and 2003. The "preponderance of evidence" standard of proof strongly indicates that Churchill fabricated events that never occurrednamely the U.S. Army's alleged distribution of smallpox infested blankets to the Mandan Indians in 1837. The analysis additionally reveals that Churchill falsified sources to support his fabricated version of events, and also concealed evidence in his cited sources that actually disconfirms, rather than substantiates, his allegations of genocide. 

What Really Happened?

The High Plains smallpox epidemic of 1837 has been analyzed by numerous historians. None of the previous histories have indicated any U.S. Army presence in the vicinity, much less any military involvement in genocide. None have mentioned a word about a boatload of blankets shipped from a military smallpox infirmary in St. Louis. None have mentioned any medical personnel as even being present in the vicinity, much less deliberately violating quarantine by sending infected Indians out among the healthy population.

Historians agree that smallpox was brought to the High Plains in 1837 aboard the steamboat St. Peter'swhich was owned by a fur trading companyas it made its annual voyage up the Missouri River from St. Louis, delivering goods to the company's trading posts along the way. The disease followed in the steamboat's wake, making its appearance among the southern-most tribes along the river before it spread to the Mandans at Fort Clark and tribes north (Connell, 1984; Ferch, 1983; Dollar, 1977; Hudson, 2006; Jones, 2005; Meyer, 1977; Pearson, 2003; Stearn & Stearn, 1945; Sunder, 1968; Thornton, 1987; Trimble, 1985; Trimble, 1992; Robertson, 2001).


----------



## Unkotare

This just in: TOKYO STILL THERE, STILL FULL OF PEOPLE


More details as this breaking story unfolds...


----------



## SteadyMercury

even at 2:00 am

mx10-4-127-38


----------



## Unkotare

SteadyMercury said:


> even at 2:00 am
> 
> mx10-4-127-38




Should get a shot of Roppongi at 2 AM. Plenty of 'life' happening there!


----------



## Againsheila

Mr. H. said:


> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.



Your friend is a jerk.  My father was in WWII, during the Korean War he was stationed in Japan where he met my mother.  No, she's not Japanese, she was over there working for the civil service.  We were raised with a lot of respect for all peoples of the world and to know that because your government goes to war, doesn't mean you hate the people.


He lost the chance to make so many friends.  I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Againsheila

Jeremiah said:


> I remember when it happened I was listening to scientists ( who were quickly silenced ) discussing the danger and long term effects of Fuchishima.  GE is squarely responsible, yes.  So is Tepco electric.  You don't build a reactor site on a fault line.  They stored the fuel rods on the roof of reactor 4 with no cover and when the explosion happened plutonium was released into the air / jetsteam.  North America is in direct line of that jetstream.  The trouble with what is being released into the ocean and into the air is it's invisible.  We don't see the effects until it is too late.  They are finding the fallout in our milk supply which tells us it is in our soil, our grass, our food supply is getting contaminated.  It's very bad.  The blackout of news on it is an attempt to coverup the truth.  That the entire North American continent is slowly being poisoned.
> 
> * It is said that Fuchishima is worse than Chernobyl.



One scientist said the entire west coast should be evacuated.  Of course, that's not gonna happen.  I feel like we've just been written off by our own government.


----------



## Againsheila

Autodidact_33 said:


> Nuclear power should be prohibited. All it takes is a natural disaster of sufficient magnitude in the wrong area and the disaster is compounded by vast amounts of radiation being released into the atmosphere. In the coming decades the people of Japan are going to experience much grief and loss because of the events in Fukushima. God's speed to them.



Not just Japan, we're in the fallout area too.


----------



## Againsheila

LoneLaugher said:


> Great thread.
> 
> My wife is Japanese. Her family lives in and around Tokyo. She speaks to them on a regular basis. We subscribe to NHK's cable service here. There is no medical crisis as described in the OP.
> 
> And...... I highly recommend visiting Japan. Interesting place in many ways.
> 
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] .........you could get a good job as an English teacher there......but you'd need to get off your fat ass first. If you play your cards right, you could parlay the gig into a real career.



Well, that's not as easy as you make it sound.  My friend's daughter is teaching English in Japan.  It took 2 degrees and several years of trying before she was finally accepted.


----------



## Silhouette

Againsheila said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when it happened I was listening to scientists ( who were quickly silenced ) discussing the danger and long term effects of Fuchishima.  GE is squarely responsible, yes.  So is Tepco electric.  You don't build a reactor site on a fault line.  They stored the fuel rods on the roof of reactor 4 with no cover and when the explosion happened plutonium was released into the air / jetsteam.  North America is in direct line of that jetstream.  The trouble with what is being released into the ocean and into the air is it's invisible.  We don't see the effects until it is too late.  They are finding the fallout in our milk supply which tells us it is in our soil, our grass, our food supply is getting contaminated.  It's very bad.  The blackout of news on it is an attempt to coverup the truth.  That the entire North American continent is slowly being poisoned.
> 
> * It is said that Fuchishima is worse than Chernobyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One scientist said the entire west coast should be evacuated.  Of course, that's not gonna happen.  I feel like we've just been written off by our own government.
Click to expand...


Yes, and the "evil/hated/communists" Russians IMMEDIATELY evacuated everyone near Chernobyl and created a 10,000 square mile exclusion zone around it permanently to save people from catastrophic health issues.  They were honest and told their people how terrible it was.  They tried to play it down to the rest of the world but at least they moved _swiftly _to help their own..


----------



## Againsheila

Freewill said:


> Autodidact_33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear power should be prohibited. All it takes is a natural disaster of sufficient magnitude in the wrong area and the disaster is compounded by vast amounts of radiation being released into the atmosphere. In the coming decades the people of Japan are going to experience much grief and loss because of the events in Fukushima. God's speed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have been killed in US nuclear stations?
Click to expand...


The incidence of children born without brains in the Hanford area has gone way up in recent years.  My husband and I have both had cancer, strangely enough we were visiting friends in New Jersey when 3 mile Island had it's little disaster.  

You'll never know the truth as our government doesn't want us to know.


----------



## Againsheila

Silhouette said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have been killed in US nuclear stations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't a relevant question or point.  The point is that no one was killed probably in Japan in a Japanese "nuclear station"...until one stupid human mistake.  Putting backup generators in a swamping zone was that one mistake.  Other mistakes made around the word are not having a guarantee against tornados, hurricanes, and volcanic ash clogging the intakes of other backup generators.
> 
> Now Tokyo is gone and thousands will die from radiation sicknesses, maybe millions.  Of course we'll never know because the regulatory bodies will not allow the public to know the true numbers as a courtesy to GE and other corporations involved in selling nuclear water boilers to Japan...that sits on the world's third largest geothermal steam reserves
> 
> One nuclear accident can ruin your whole country.  Therefore, there is no safe nuclear power plant because there will always, ALWAYS be stupid human error.
Click to expand...


Geography should be taken into account also.  We're expecting a huge earthquake, 9.0 or higher, it's not a matter of if, but when.  When that cascadia quake hits, they'll be a tsunami so powerful it will go up the Columbia river and take out Hanford (which is already leaking).  Plus another Tsunami will hit Japan.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> One scientist said the entire west coast should be evacuated. .





That one scientist was a loon, and rightly ignored.


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> One scientist said the entire west coast should be evacuated. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one scientist was a loon, and rightly ignored.
Click to expand...


Where do you live?


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> One scientist said the entire west coast should be evacuated. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one scientist was a loon, and rightly ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
Click to expand...



Not on the west coast, and to pre-respond to your next illogical statement, that does not have any bearing on the  facts of the situation.


----------



## Unkotare

Don't compare Fukushima to Chernobyl - opinion - 16 March 2012 - New Scientist


----------



## Unkotare

Fukushima radiation in Canadian waters is not a threat, scientists say (+video) - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That one scientist was a loon, and rightly ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not on the west coast, and to pre-respond to your next illogical statement, that does not have any bearing on the  facts of the situation.
Click to expand...


Sure it doesn't.  Why don't you come live here for the next 20 years, then we'll talk, okay?


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Fukushima radiation in Canadian waters is not a threat, scientists say (+video) - CSMonitor.com



Fukushima: A Nuclear War without a War: The Unspoken Crisis of Worldwide Nuclear Radiation | Global Research

While the long-term repercussions of the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear disaster are yet to be fully assessed, they are far more serious than those pertaining to the 1986 Chernobyl disaster in the Ukraine, which resulted in almost one million deaths (New Book Concludes  Chernobyl death toll: 985,000, mostly from cancer Global Research, September 10, 2010, See also Matthew Penney and Mark Selden  The Severity of the Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Disaster: Comparing Chernobyl and Fukushima, Global Research, May 25, 2011)


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on the west coast, and to pre-respond to your next illogical statement, that does not have any bearing on the  facts of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it doesn't.  Why don't you come live here for the next 20 years, then we'll talk, okay?
Click to expand...




Ok, I'll be right there. Still won't change the facts of the situation one iota. Try to be rational.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fukushima radiation in Canadian waters is not a threat, scientists say (+video) - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fukushima: A Nuclear War without a War: The Unspoken Crisis of Worldwide Nuclear Radiation | Global Research
> 
> While the long-term repercussions of the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear disaster are yet to be fully assessed, they are far more serious than those pertaining to the 1986 Chernobyl disaster in the Ukraine, which resulted in almost one million deaths (New Book Concludes  Chernobyl death toll: 985,000, mostly from cancer Global Research, September 10, 2010, See also Matthew Penney and Mark Selden  The Severity of the Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Disaster: Comparing Chernobyl and Fukushima, Global Research, May 25, 2011)
Click to expand...



If you add junk 'science' to your preexisting paranoia the results are unlikely to be helpful or accurate. One million people have not died because of Chernobyl. That's ridiculous. Every person within 100,000 miles of Ukraine who ever gets cancer from the date of that accident until the end of time cannot be attributed to Chernobyl. People get cancer. In fact, if a person lives long enough they are all but guaranteed to get some form of cancer sooner or later. It's life. Read the link to real science I provided for you, pour yourself a drink, and relax.


----------



## Unkotare

Urgent update! Tokyo still not empty! Population still growing despite juvenile rantings of ignorant dope on internet! Film at 11.


----------



## Nutz

Unkotare said:


> Urgent update! Tokyo still not empty! Population still growing despite juvenile rantings of ignorant dope on internet! Film at 11.



LMAO!


----------



## Unkotare

Why, it's a virtual ghost town, I tell ya!


----------



## Unkotare

The Tokyo Marathon and the Tokyo Art Fair were big successes  - for a post-apocalyptic ghost town.

Maybe all the people are holograms or something. Yeah, that's it!

- BIOtech 2014 ?Asia's Largest Bio Event!


----------



## Unkotare

Btw:

"Japan&#8217;s Fukushima nuclear disaster is unlikely to lead to a rise in the number of people developing cancer like after Chernobyl in 1986, even though the most exposed children may face an increased risk, U.N. scientists said on Wednesday.

In a major study, the United Nations Scientific Committee on the Effects of Atomic Radiation (UNSCEAR) said it did not expect &#8220;significant changes&#8221; in future cancer rates that could be attributed to radiation exposure from the reactor meltdowns."

Fukushima meltdown unlikely to cause many cancers: U.N. scientists ? Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Imperious

Here is a perfect example of why we as humans shouldn't be playing with things we don't fully understand!
A very minor comparison would be the recent lead epidemic in our paint. 

What's going to be next?


----------



## JWBooth

"Oh, no, there goes Tokyo 
Go go Godzilla 

History shows again and again how nature points up the folly of man 
Godzilla! "


----------



## bianco

The truth;

Video

Fall Out

_When a tsunami triggered the explosion at the Fukushima nuclear plant in 2011, the world feared the worst and for good reason. 

It is the most devastating nuclear disaster since Chernobyl. 

Tens of thousands of people were forced to leave their homes and millions of others now live in fear of serious illness.

*Radiation is everywhere &#8212; in the soil, trees, food, air and water. *

The Japanese are trying to clean it up, but they're fighting a losing battle. 

Now, Liz Hayes goes inside the exclusion zone to the ghost cities, deserted and abandoned, never to be lived in again.

And 60 Minutes will also broadcast a warning from one of Australia's leading medical and nuclear experts, who says the 2020 Tokyo Olympics should be cancelled due to radiation contamination. _


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Btw:
> 
> "Japans Fukushima nuclear disaster is unlikely to lead to a rise in the number of people developing cancer like after Chernobyl in 1986, even though the most exposed children may face an increased risk, U.N. scientists said on Wednesday.
> 
> In a major study, the United Nations Scientific Committee on the Effects of Atomic Radiation (UNSCEAR) said it did not expect significant changes in future cancer rates that could be attributed to radiation exposure from the reactor meltdowns."
> 
> Fukushima meltdown unlikely to cause many cancers: U.N. scientists ? Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion



.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> God damn it!  I had a chance to visit Tokyo some years back and turned it down.  Now it will be a footnote in history.





Silhouette said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.



Bump, because this shit from back in February never gets old.


----------



## Unkotare

SteadyMercury said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn it!  I had a chance to visit Tokyo some years back and turned it down.  Now it will be a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump, because this shit from back in February never gets old.
Click to expand...




He's still clinging to it. Now he thinks it's happening in secret...


----------



## SteadyMercury

Unkotare said:


> He's still clinging to it. Now he thinks it's happening in secret...


Yup! They are going to hide 30 million people down in Nagoya.

Hey maybe they can move them all to those FEMA camps we've built in the US to force the people into when martial law is declared.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Today's pop quiz. Which of these two pictures is Tokyo last month, yes the Tokyo that was destroyed by radiation and is a footnote in history, undergoing a massive secret evacuation:


----------



## Unkotare

This could keep Conspiracy-Boy busy for hours!


----------



## Silhouette

> * Japan Physician: Parents should evacuate children from Tokyo; Danger from Fukushima radiation*
> February 15th, 2014
> 
> ..
> The Threat
> I’ve done examinations on more than 1,500 patients. [...] I run blood work and conduct thyroid ultrasound examinations. [...] I’ve mostly tested patients living in Tokyo, and I’ve found a lot of harmful symptoms in children, especially in kindergarten students or elementary school [...] serious effects in the elderly. There have been abnormalities in their differential white-blood-cell count [...] decline in the neutrophil [...] I conducted the first tests in December 2011 [...] the threat
> 
> has seemed to be spreading into Tokyo since then....
> 
> ...People living in eastern Japan [...] are trying to look away from the dangers
> 
> of radioactivity. Hence they avoid taking the matter seriously.
> The Future
> 
> ...There was a baby with a serious illness. [...] she had no neutrophils. [...] Thankfully, she recovered after moving to the Kyushu area. [...] there aren’t any medicines to help [...] I’ve seen a lot of patients from Tokyo who are badly affected, but when they move [...] they get better. After they come back to Tokyo, it gets worse again.
> I worry about the children, their parents, and the children who will be born in the future
> 
> . I want the patients to move to the safer place [and] strongly recommend that anyone living in the area head to a safer place one or two months out of the year. I encourage everyone living in Tokyo to take blood tests as frequently as possible. [...]
> More from Dr. Mita here: I hope adults will leave Tokyo, not just children — Strange things happening — Medications don’t seem to work — Rare diseases increasing dramatically..
> Japan Physician Parents should evacuate children from Tokyo Danger from Fukushima radiation InvestmentWatch


 
Investment watch blog helps people see or anticipate trends so they can invest wisely for future profits.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Well there you go, a single doctor with an opinion that Tokyo should be evacuated definitely backs up your "Goodbye Japan" melodrama.

I'm still saddened that Tokyo is gone.


----------



## Unkotare

The population of Tokyo has continued to grow steadily since Conspiracy Boy graced us with his brilliant insight.

What a moron


----------



## Silhouette

SteadyMercury said:


> Well there you go, a single doctor with an opinion that Tokyo should be evacuated definitely backs up your "Goodbye Japan" melodrama.
> 
> I'm still saddened that Tokyo is gone.


Of weight is to note that single doctor [who is not alone by the way] was quoted on an investment blog.  Investors ignore pro-nuclear hype and actually look at what's going on in the trenches to figure how to invest.  That's because they know that radiation kills.  And they presumably have maps to see the size of the radioactive exclusion zone around Chernobyl which was many times less disasterous than Fukushima, having only one meltdown instead of four...  Then they extrapolate to the future to see that eventually the "news will come out" that Tokyo isn't and hasn't been livable all along due to radiation poisoning.  Though I get the logic behind some of the denial at least.  Wouldn't want a mass-exodus of tens of millions from Tokyo all of a sudden!


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go, a single doctor with an opinion that Tokyo should be evacuated definitely backs up your "Goodbye Japan" melodrama.
> 
> I'm still saddened that Tokyo is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Of weight is to note that single doctor [who is not alone by the way] was quoted on an investment blog.  Investors ignore pro-nuclear hype and actually look at what's going on in the trenches to figure how to invest.  That's because they know that radiation kills.  And they presumably have maps to see the size of the radioactive exclusion zone around Chernobyl which was many times less disasterous than Fukushima, having only one meltdown instead of four...  Then they extrapolate to the future to see that eventually the "news will come out" that Tokyo isn't and hasn't been livable all along due to radiation poisoning.  Though I get the logic behind some of the denial at least.  Wouldn't want a mass-exodus of tens of millions from Tokyo all of a sudden!
Click to expand...



You are a stone-cold idiot. The population of Tokyo is GROWING, you fool.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> Of weight is to note that single doctor [who is not alone by the way] was quoted on an investment blog.  Investors ignore pro-nuclear hype and actually look at what's going on in the trenches to figure how to invest.  That's because they know that radiation kills.



Hah hah an "investment blog" which is just regurgitating a link from enenews.com, which in turn got it from a wordpress site called nsgroom, which shows source as vice.com.

You investment blog bills itself as an "alternative news source" and seeks donations. A brief glance shows what it does is throw out a high volume of alarmist chicken little shit. A sampling of their recent headlines:

*READY TO BLOW: Iceland raises aviation volcano alert to red…Quakes surge… Subglatial eruption underway…*

*Get Ready! Paid Mercenaries Being Deployed to Ferguson!*

*DEPRESSION! 50% of Americans Now Receive Federal Benefits!*

*Student Loan Bubble: The Next Economic Implosion?*

*Hyperinflation CRISIS Caused by Fed Will Destroy U.S. Dollar!*

*30 stats to show to anyone that does not believe the middle class is being destroyed*

*8 Reasons You Could See Global Economic Collapse!*

*UFO FOUND ON GOOGLE EARTH & WORMHOLE / STAR GATE ?*

So this is your great source that all the investors use to make their market moves? Do you know how ridiculous you sound? Clearly this site does nothing but spread fear, fear sells and that is good mouseclick ad revenue from people like you.

Great source, we'll file your Tokyo thing right next to wormhole stargate.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## ThirdTerm

Tokyo is generally safe now but 1,000 kilometres away from Japan's capital, the situation is still critical and some abnormalities in wild animals in Fukushima were reported. High caesium concentrations were observed in immature monkeys and the radioactive isotope caesium-137 would have a similar effect on the human population in Fukushima but the study showed that no caesium concentration was detected in a group of monkeys living 400 kilometres away from Fukushima.

Wild monkeys in the Fukushima region of Japan have blood abnormalities linked to the radioactive fallout from the 2011 nuclear power plant disaster, according to a new scientific study that may help increase the understanding of radiation on human health. The Japanese macaques (_Macaca fuscata_) were found to have low white and red blood cell levels and low haemoglobin, which the researchers say could make them more prone to infectious diseases.

But critics of the study say the link between the abnormal blood tests and the radiation exposure of the monkeys remains unproven and that the radiation doses may have been too small to cause the effect. *The scientists compared 61 monkeys living 70 km from the Fukushima Daiichi plant with 31 monkeys from the Shimokita Penisula, over 400km from Fukushima. The Fukushima monkeys had low blood counts and radioactive caesium in their bodies, related to caesium levels in the soils where they lived. No caesium was detected in the Shimokita troop.*


----------



## Grandma

You do realize that 1,000 kilometers is 625 miles, right?

Three and a half years after the disaster half of Japan would be dead if the radiation were lethal within that radius.


----------



## Unkotare

Grandma said:


> You do realize that 1,000 kilometers is 625 miles, right?
> 
> Three and a half years after the disaster half of Japan would be dead if the radiation were lethal within that radius.






?????????????????


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

What is the difference between one question mark vs 17?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I agree with Silhouette.  Radiation is invisible.  The disaster in Fuchishima was worse than Chernobyl.  We have not been told the truth. I believe the true measure of the effects of that disaster have yet to be seen.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Jeremiah said:


> I agree with Silhouette.


So you agree they are secretly emptying out Tokyo as we speak?

Actually I've seen you claiming there are thousands of Chinese troops hidden in Mexico ready to invade, so you sharing tin foil with him doesn't surprise me.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> Now Tokyo is gone





Silhouette said:


> It's just the people who lived there are: away...



Checking in... six months since this closeup snapshot of mental illness that Silhouette has been kind enough to provide. Are we still clinging to the notion that Tokyo is gone?


----------



## Unkotare

Just heard from some friends in Tokyo today. Funny thing, they say there are still lots and lots and lots of people around. This evacuation must be really, really secret.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Can confirm, was transferring daily at the Shinjuku Station human ant hill to go from JR line to Toei. I suspect half the time I could have simply lifted my feet off the ground and still moved in the direction I wanted.


----------



## Unkotare

It does get a little busy there sometimes.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.


Hi!

9 months later, how is your "Tokyo is gone" stuff coming along? Still hanging your hat on this?


----------



## kflaux

Jeremiah said:


> I agree with Silhouette.  Radiation is invisible.



Indeed, radiation is invisible. You can't see, hear, feel, taste or touch it. It is natural to be nervous about its possible presence.

BTW I did some of my graduate work in physics at a nuclear reactor facility in Japan, since decommissioned.

However:



> The disaster in Fuchishima was worse than Chernobyl.  We have not been told the truth. I believe the true measure of the effects of that disaster have yet to be seen.



Well, the J gov't and the utility running the reactors (Tokyo Electric Power aka TEPCO) both did quite a bit of dissembling in the aftermath.

However, to my knowledge there are as yet no deaths attributed to the Fukushima disaster. Whereas there were 31 immediate deaths at Chernobyl, and an unknown number of others who died due to radiation poisoning. Other casualty figures are in similar proportions.

So there is no basis, at least in terms of human lives, to say that Fukushima was "worse" than Chernobyl. Far from it.


----------



## Silhouette

kflaux said:


> Well, the J gov't and the utility running the reactors (Tokyo Electric Power aka TEPCO) both did quite a bit of dissembling in the aftermath.
> 
> *However, to my knowledge there are as yet no deaths attributed to the Fukushima disaster*. Whereas there were 31 immediate deaths at Chernobyl, and an unknown number of others who died due to radiation poisoning. Other casualty figures are in similar proportions.
> 
> *So there is no basis, at least in terms of human lives, to say that Fukushima was "worse" than Chernobyl*. Far from it.


 
Only that four reactors melted down at Fukushima instead of just one at Chernobyl.  And that Fukushima is on a tiny population-packed island nation who's total landmass is roughly the same size as the Chernobyl exclusion zone..

From the scale we see that Chernobyl's exclusion zone is about 400x300 average width which is 120,000 square miles.  Japan looks to be about 1,000 miles by average width of 150 which is 150,000 square miles.

Only Japan has how many more people than the Chernobyl exclusion zone?  And FOUR reactors melted down into their main food source (seafood).


----------



## westwall

Silhouette said:


> kflaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the J gov't and the utility running the reactors (Tokyo Electric Power aka TEPCO) both did quite a bit of dissembling in the aftermath.
> 
> *However, to my knowledge there are as yet no deaths attributed to the Fukushima disaster*. Whereas there were 31 immediate deaths at Chernobyl, and an unknown number of others who died due to radiation poisoning. Other casualty figures are in similar proportions.
> 
> *So there is no basis, at least in terms of human lives, to say that Fukushima was "worse" than Chernobyl*. Far from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only that four reactors melted down at Fukushima instead of just one at Chernobyl.  And that Fukushima is on a tiny population-packed island nation who's total landmass is roughly the same size as the Chernobyl exclusion zone..
Click to expand...







That's true.  However that one reactor was big, and had no containment and the people that died the fastest were those that were standing on the bridge looking right at the reactor as it burned.  They died within a few weeks.  That's how radiation works, the truly lethal stuff is the ionizing radiation and that has a very short half life.  The longer the half life, the less you have to worry about the isotope.

The shorter the half life, the more energetic the isotope, and thus it is also more dangerous.  The only way people can be harmed by the stuff in Japan now is if they ingest it.


----------



## kflaux

Silhouette said:


> Only that four reactors melted down at Fukushima instead of just one at Chernobyl. And that Fukushima is on a tiny population-packed island nation who's total landmass is roughly the same size as the Chernobyl exclusion zone.



As westwall noted, the one Chernobyl reactor was much larger, and the meltdown event much more spectacular.



> From the scale we see that Chernobyl's exclusion zone is about 400x300 average width which is 120,000 square miles. Japan looks to be about 1,000 miles by average width of 150 which is 150,000 square miles.


This in large part reflects the overly cautious attitude of the Japanese versus the Soviet bloc attitude of that time, and the desire in the latter case to play down the seriousness of the event.

(The J gov't and TEPCO likewise wanted to minimize it all, but Japan being a democracy and blessed with freedom of the press, this was generally not possible.)

In any case I think actual death/casualty figures are a more objective measure of the scale of the tragedy, at least in human rather than financial terms.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Silhouette said:


> kflaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the J gov't and the utility running the reactors (Tokyo Electric Power aka TEPCO) both did quite a bit of dissembling in the aftermath.
> 
> *However, to my knowledge there are as yet no deaths attributed to the Fukushima disaster*. Whereas there were 31 immediate deaths at Chernobyl, and an unknown number of others who died due to radiation poisoning. Other casualty figures are in similar proportions.
> 
> *So there is no basis, at least in terms of human lives, to say that Fukushima was "worse" than Chernobyl*. Far from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only that four reactors melted down at Fukushima instead of just one at Chernobyl.  And that Fukushima is on a tiny population-packed island nation who's total landmass is roughly the same size as the Chernobyl exclusion zone..
> 
> From the scale we see that Chernobyl's exclusion zone is about 400x300 average width which is 120,000 square miles.  Japan looks to be about 1,000 miles by average width of 150 which is 150,000 square miles.
> 
> Only Japan has how many more people than the Chernobyl exclusion zone?  And FOUR reactors melted down into their main food source (seafood).
Click to expand...


The Chernobyl Exclusion Zone is 2,600 sq. km.

The nation of Japan is 377,000 sq. km.

The map you are using is not of the actual exclusion zone, but of the radioactivity levels in 1996.


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> And that Fukushima is on a tiny population-packed island nation.




Is Germany "tiny"?


----------



## Unkotare

I note that the evacuation of Tokyo predicted by some loon here has yet to take place.


----------



## Silhouette

westwall said:


> That's true.  However that one reactor was big, and had no containment *and the people that died the fastest* were those that were standing on the bridge looking right at the reactor as it burned.  They died within a few weeks.  That's how radiation works, the truly lethal stuff is the ionizing radiation and that has a very short half life.  *The longer the half life, the less you have to worry about the isotope.*
> 
> The shorter the half life, the more energetic the isotope, and thus it is also more dangerous.  The only way people can be harmed by the stuff in Japan now is if they ingest it.


 
The immediate deaths are not the concern.  It's the 200,000 years cleanup project afterwards.  You most definitely have to worry about radioactive plutonium's long half-life.  Ingesting it includes ingesting the sea life that are gobbling it up as they swim.  And drinking contaminated ground water.  Ever check up on Japan's eating habits?  Might want to look into that.


----------



## Unkotare

How's the evacuation going, genius?


----------



## Mad Scientist

My J-Wife is convinced that my Cancer is a result of my trip to Tokyo last November, though I'm not.
A Japanese Physician Is Encouraging the Evacuation of Tokyo VICE United States


----------



## Silhouette

Mad Scientist said:


> My J-Wife is convinced that my Cancer is a result of my trip to Tokyo last November, though I'm not.
> A Japanese Physician Is Encouraging the Evacuation of Tokyo VICE United States


This seems like an excellent time to remind everyone of the children of Chernobyl and the effects that eating tainted food and drinking radioactive ground water can have on a surrounding population.  Keep in mind as you look, that the bulk of Japan's food supply comes from the immediate surrounding oceans and how tiny their island is.  It is almost the same size as the nuclear exclusion zone in Chernobyl only with like a zillion times the population density...

4 reactors melted down at Fukushima vs just one at Chernobyl..






"
*Tensions are rising in Japan over radioactive water leaking into the Pacific Ocean from Japan's crippled Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant, a breach that has defied the plant operator's effort to gain control...*

*..TEPCO, which has come under severe criticism since what many view as its belated acknowledgement July 22 that contaminated water has been leaking for some time. The government now says it is clear that 300 tons (71,895 gallons/272,152 liters) are pouring into the sea...*

*...Shunichi Tanaka, head of Japan’s Nuclear Regulation Authority, has told reporters that it’s probably been happening since an earthquake and tsunami touched off the disaster in March 2011. (See related: "Photos: A Rare Look Inside Fukushima Daiichi.") According to a report by the French Institute for Radiological Protection and Nuclear Safety, that initial breakdown caused "the largest single contribution of radionuclides to the marine environment ever observed."...*

*...But even after the immediate crisis eased, scientists have continued to find radioactive contamination in the waters off the plant. Ken Buesseler, a senior scientist with the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution who has analyzed thousands of samples of fish from the area, said he’s continued to find the high levels of cesium-134...*

*...Scientists who have been studying the situation were not surprised by the revelation, since radiation levels in the sea around Japan have been holding steady and not falling as they would if the situation were under control. In a 2012 study, Jota Kanda, an oceanographer at Toyko University of Marine Science and Technology, calculated that the plant is leaking 0.3 terabecquerels (trillion becquerels) of cesium-137 per month and a similar amount of cesium-134. Fukushima s Radioactive Water Leak What You Should Know*


----------



## Unkotare

1) Is Germany "tiny"?

2) People in Japan do not subsist on an exclusive diet of seafood

3) Neither Tokyo, nor any other region of Japan is going to be evacuated because of this


----------



## Silhouette

A reminder for Mr. Anti Chicken Little on the gravity and scope of the sitaution...





Four reactors melted down at Fukushima instead of just one at Chernobyl.  Fukushima is on a tiny population-packed island nation who's total landmass is roughly the same size as the Chernobyl exclusion zone..

From the scale we see that Chernobyl's exclusion zone is about 400x300 average width which is 120,000 square miles. Japan looks to be about 1,000 miles by average width of 150 which is 150,000 square miles.

Only Japan has how many more people than the Chernobyl exclusion zone? And FOUR reactors melted down into their main food source (seafood).

It's a pretty stupid ass way for a nation sitting on the world's third largest geothermal power reserve to boil water to run turbines.  Thanks for selling them on that GE...


----------



## Unkotare

Chicken Little addresses none of the points in my post. He just opts for more spam.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Yep he appears to have decided putting his hands over ears, shutting eyes, and chanting the same thing is the best path here.

How is the evacuation going anyway? Has been what 10 months since Silhouette announced it is happening, surely we'd see a noticeable change in population by now.


----------



## Silhouette

SteadyMercury said:


> Yep he appears to have decided putting his hands over ears, shutting eyes, and chanting the same thing is the best path here.
> 
> How is the evacuation going anyway? Has been what 10 months since Silhouette announced it is happening, surely we'd see a noticeable change in population by now.


 The evacuation of the Chernobly site or the evacuation of the site of roughly the same size (the Japanese archipelago) with three more reactors that melted down over Chernobyl's one?  The Chernobyl evacuation was handled very quickly as I understand it.  The Japanese one is not happening at all...officially..


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> The Japanese one is not happening at all...officially..


Hmm this seems quite different from your earlier hysterics of _"Wow. Just wow. Tokyo gone. Hard to believe. "_

Gasp! You mean Tokyo might still be there?


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> The Japanese one is not happening at all...officially..






You're an idiot...officially.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> *Goodbye Poor Japan...*





Silhouette said:


> God damn it!  I had a chance to visit Tokyo some years back and turned it down.  Now it will be a footnote in history.



*


Silhouette said:



Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe

Click to expand...

*
Hi! Recently saw some coverage of the Tokyo 2015 Marathon and since we're coming up on a year since your informative thread though I'd check in again... is Tokyo still gone?






Looks gonzo to me.


----------



## Moonglow

SteadyMercury said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Goodbye Poor Japan...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn it!  I had a chance to visit Tokyo some years back and turned it down.  Now it will be a footnote in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Hi! Recently saw some coverage of the Tokyo 2015 Marathon and since we're coming up on a year since your informative thread though I'd check in again... is Tokyo still gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks gonzo to me.
Click to expand...

I can't tell, they all look the same to me....


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a bit like blaming a white person today for slavery?
Click to expand...


more proximity to the event.     He said his DAD was at Pearl
Harbor--------it is a kinda personal thing


----------



## irosie91

Avatar4321 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah....banning people for senses of humor now....how very fascist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to ban, but a sense of humor requires something to be funny.
Click to expand...


actually no-----humor is based on relief of tension


----------



## Unkotare

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a bit like blaming a white person today for slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more proximity to the event.     He said his DAD was at Pearl
> Harbor--------it is a kinda personal thing
Click to expand...


No, it is "a kinda personal thing" for the men who actually fought.

Pear Harbor Vets Reconcile in Hawaii


----------



## irosie91

Unkotare said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a bit like blaming a white person today for slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more proximity to the event.     He said his DAD was at Pearl
> Harbor--------it is a kinda personal thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is "a kinda personal thing" for the men who actually fought.
> 
> Pear Harbor Vets Reconcile in Hawaii
Click to expand...


no       children are very prone to internalize the psychic
   "conflicts"  of their parents


----------



## Unkotare

Read the link.


----------



## Vigilante

*




*


SoCal Seal Lion Pups In Big Trouble - Vid

Sea Life Dying All Over SoCal Beaches 

Disastrous BC Shellfish Die-Off - Don't Say 'Radiation'

Reactors Melted Long After Seawater Was Pumped In

Only Some Of Fukushima Melted Fuel Is Now Solid

Fukushima Radiation Leakage Rate Increasing 

Fukushima - More Radiation In 1 Day That Total Chernobyl 

TEPCO Publishes 'Safe Work Conditions' Booklet


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah....banning people for senses of humor now....how very fascist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to ban, but a sense of humor requires something to be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually no-----humor is based on relief of tension
Click to expand...


Well put.  So is music.


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah....banning people for senses of humor now....how very fascist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to ban, but a sense of humor requires something to be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually no-----humor is based on relief of tension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well put.  So is music.
Click to expand...

and masturbation...


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be banned for making light of what's happening to Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah....banning people for senses of humor now....how very fascist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to ban, but a sense of humor requires something to be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually no-----humor is based on relief of tension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well put.  So is music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and masturbation...
Click to expand...


well----moonie------you are right


----------



## Unkotare

Fukushima rice tests radiation free first time since disaster RT News


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> God damn it!  I had a chance to visit Tokyo some years back and turned it down.  Now it will be a footnote in history.





Silhouette said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.



Checking in... it has been well over a year since you posted this, is Tokyo officially gone yet?

Have we finished saying goodbye to poor Japan?


----------



## Unkotare

We said goodbye to the idiot OP.


----------



## JimH52

Silhouette said:


> *Japanese Physician: Children & Elderly Should Be Evacuated From Tokyo*
> 
> Shigeru Mita, a physician at the Mita clinic in Kodaira city in Tokyo, Japan,  is urging families to take their children out of the city based on what he is finding in patients in the region. His warning is based on examinations of over 1,500 patients which included  blood tests and thyroid ultrasound examinations. He has found increased abnormalities in their differential white-blood-cell count and severe declines in neutrophil resulting in neutropenia. Neutrophil cells are the white blood cells from bone marrow that attack diseases and are involved in the healing process.
> 
> Neutropenia is common among patients receiving radiation treatments for cancer.  However, the patience that Dr. Mita sees at the clinic are not receiving cancer treatments, they are simply in Tokyo, becoming ill, and going to the doctor.  By itself, patients don&#8217;t have symptoms that are unique on the surface other than increased number of illness and infections. The reduced level of neutrophil cells seriously compromises their immunity and makes it difficult for them to fight diseases naturally. He stated (translated from Japanese)...
> 
> ...
> Our patients mostly come from Tokyo, Chiba, Kanagawa, Saitama, and other Northern Kanto areas. I have found an obvious decline of neutrophil value in leukocyte (WBC) of these children.
> 
> The pediatricians&#8217; general textbook says that reference value of neutrophil for healthy children (6-12 years old) is between 3000 and 5000.  3000 is considered as the threshold value. But the mean number of neutrophil values of the children who have visited our clinics since the accident has decreased to 2500. The mean value should normally be 4000, but it has shifted to 2500.  It is lower than the threshold value of 3000. I think this points at a serious problem.
> 
> Dr. Mita reports that  a baby born with no neutrophils. The baby recovered quickly after being moved to the Kyushu area for two months.
> 
> The situation is not entirely hopeless. He  said that when patient leave to places like Osaka, Kyoto, or Shikoku they get better and their levels of neutrophil cells typically bounce back for many patients. Other patients improve, but may never get normal neutrophil levels back. Japanese Physician: Children & Elderly Should Be Evacuated From Tokyo » The Free Patriot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn it!  I had a chance to visit Tokyo some years back and turned it down.  Now it will be a footnote in history.
> 
> I'm not even going to listen to the schills that will show up on this thread to downplay the dangers to children and adults living in Tokyo, or how truly terrible, horrible and bad FOUR reactors melting down uncontrollably in Japan really is.
> 
> All I will say is that it makes me sick to my stomach knowing how hard GE sold Japan on nuclear water boilers when that nation sat on the world's third largest geothermal steam reserve already there for the tapping.  Both types of energy do exactly the same thing.  They use steam to run turbines: PERIOD.  So one kills off an entire country and poisons the oceans for 240,000 years with the world's deadliest substance: radioactive plutonium.  The other has a slight sulfur smell as is a naturally occuring resource.  The worst accident from a geothermal plant would be a local explosion and some steam burns to some employees.
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.  Hard to believe.  American greed when will you die?  Anyone who participated in lying to Japanese officials, or bribing them into the nuclear industry should climb to a very tall building and jump the fuck off.  No, I've got a better idea, they should be rounded up and sent to Fukushima to monitor and clean up their own mess until each one dies the slow way..
> 
> The children around Chernobyl exclusion zone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York's proportional "future exclusion zone" [though the cancer rates in Long Island are so high now that it should already be in place] around the Indian Point Nuclear Reactor:
Click to expand...


So is the Sky still falling?


----------



## SteadyMercury

Saw pictures of a lot of people at the Yasukuni Shrine in Tokyo for the usual deep remorse wordplay. 

It has now been about one and a half years since since Silhouette informed us Tokyo was gone, curious if still clinging to this proclamation?


----------



## JimH52

SteadyMercury said:


> Saw pictures of a lot of people at the Yasukuni Shrine in Tokyo for the usual deep remorse wordplay.
> 
> It has now been about one and a half years since since Silhouette informed us Tokyo was gone, curious if still clinging to this proclamation?



Its a Hologram....return of the Twilight Zone


----------



## Unkotare

SteadyMercury said:


> Saw pictures of a lot of people at the Yasukuni Shrine in Tokyo for the usual deep remorse wordplay.
> 
> It has now been about one and a half years since since Silhouette informed us Tokyo was gone, curious if still clinging to this proclamation?




He may be too busy struggling with his confused sexual identity to keep track of all the crazy shit he posts.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> God damn it!  I had a chance to visit Tokyo some years back and turned it down.  Now it will be a footnote in history.





Silhouette said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  Tokyo gone.





Silhouette said:


> They are in the process of leaving, quietly. Children and women first. Men to follow. It will take time for all of them to realize what a health hazard it is to stay, but when runoff and groundwater begins to make the soles of their shoes start to melt and their feet go numb, they'll be accelerating that pace.



Hello crazy person! I'll be swinging through Tokyo again shortly so I thought it was time to revisit your thread started almost three years ago about how it is gone.

Do you have any further information on how the evacuation is coming? Surely after three years I can expect an empty city right? I'll be sure to post pictures of the empty wasteland for you.

Silhouette

Cheers!


----------



## Votto

Moonglow said:


> Godzilla says,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the radiation...



You would think they would be used to it by now.


----------



## Silhouette

Because ambient abnormally high levels of radiation kills quickly and obviously....NOT.  Instead of posting pretty pictures of clean streets and oblivious denizens, post some chest and abdominal x-rays of school kids..


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> Because ambient abnormally high levels of radiation kills quickly and obviously....NOT.  Instead of posting pretty pictures of clean streets and oblivious denizens, post some chest and abdominal x-rays of school kids..





So.........about that evacuation......




Is the humiliation starting to sink in yet?


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.




Your friend sounds like an idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

Autodidact_33 said:


> Nuclear power should be prohibited....




By whom?


----------



## Silhouette

Unkotare said:


> Autodidact_33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear power should be prohibited....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By whom?
Click to expand...

By sane people who realize that all it does is boil water to run turbines, just like geothermal, coal, gas, solar thermal and other fuels do.  And that it doesn't ever turn a profit when all costs are considered.  And that there still is no plan to deal with the radioactive waste from the process from mining uranium to fuel rod disposal.  And that that radiation stays lethal to humans for around 200,000 years...

That's "whom"...


----------



## Unkotare

Silhouette said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autodidact_33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear power should be prohibited....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By whom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By sane people who realize that all it does is boil water to run turbines, just like geothermal, coal, gas, solar thermal and other fuels do.  And that it doesn't ever turn a profit when all costs are considered.  And that there still is no plan to deal with the radioactive waste from the process from mining uranium to fuel rod disposal.  And that that radiation stays lethal to humans for around 200,000 years...
> 
> That's "whom"...
Click to expand...





In other words, you can't answer and have no idea what you are talking about, as usual.


----------



## Unkotare

And, of course, Tokyo is still fully inhabited.....


----------



## Syriusly

Unkotare said:


> And, of course, Tokyo is still fully inhabited.....



I have friends who live in Tokyo right now. They don't love living there, but they are fine.

Silhouette's long record of failed predictions stays at 100%.

Oh- on related note- her prediction that Kasich would win the GOP Primary in California went down in flames also.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> Because ambient abnormally high levels of radiation kills quickly and obviously....NOT.  Instead of posting pretty pictures of clean streets and oblivious denizens, post some chest and abdominal x-rays of school kids..


So you want x-rays from kids in Tokyo, and these would be the kids you said were being evacuated two years ago, from the city you said was gone three years ago.

Wow that burden of proof sure shifted over time, we went from an empty dead city to x-rays.


----------



## charwin95

My friend and his family from Japan visited me here 2 weeks ago and stayed total of 3 days in my house............. They all  glow in the dark. LOL.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> My friend and his family from Japan visited me here 2 weeks ago and stayed total of 3 days in my house............. They all  glow in the dark. LOL.




Glowing in the dark is easier to believe than the notion that you have any friends.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and his family from Japan visited me here 2 weeks ago and stayed total of 3 days in my house............. They all  glow in the dark. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing in the dark is easier to believe than the notion that you have any friends.
Click to expand...


Dude I have friends all over the planet. My call center is located in Makati,  Phil..
And I don't have a fucking clue where the fuck your going with this. Cyber monkey.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and his family from Japan visited me here 2 weeks ago and stayed total of 3 days in my house............. They all  glow in the dark. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing in the dark is easier to believe than the notion that you have any friends.
Click to expand...


Did I insult your monkey brain or something?


----------



## SteadyMercury

Silhouette said:


> Surely the largest energy gobbler of that country is Toyko, with all that lighting going on 24/7.  Now that they have to abandon that city, their needs will be going down so I guess the poison lingering around there for 240,000 years sort of helped solve that problem.


Checking in, it's 2017 and we're about three years into this abandoned Tokyo thing you were harping on. So I have two questions for you:

1. Any updates on the mass evacuation you spoke of?
2. Do you feel as stupid as everyone else reading this thread thinks you look?

Silhouette


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend had to go to Japan for business once and said he'll never return. He refused to even nod his head when bowed to. His dad was at Pearl when it was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend sounds like an idiot.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because ambient abnormally high levels of radiation kills quickly and obviously....NOT.  Instead of posting pretty pictures of clean streets and oblivious denizens, post some chest and abdominal x-rays of school kids..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.........about that evacuation......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the humiliation starting to sink in yet?
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Syriusly

SteadyMercury said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely the largest energy gobbler of that country is Toyko, with all that lighting going on 24/7.  Now that they have to abandon that city, their needs will be going down so I guess the poison lingering around there for 240,000 years sort of helped solve that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in, it's 2017 and we're about three years into this abandoned Tokyo thing you were harping on. So I have two questions for you:
> 
> 1. Any updates on the mass evacuation you spoke of?
> 2. Do you feel as stupid as everyone else reading this thread thinks you look?
> 
> Silhouette
Click to expand...


Just another example of Silhouette's perfect record of predictions fails.

If she would just make stock predictions we could probably make good money on selling short any stock she recommends.


----------



## Unkotare

I wonder how that evacuation of Tokyo is going by now?


----------



## Unkotare

Is the empty city overgrown with vegetation by now?


----------



## Unkotare

Have wild animals moved into the city in the absence of human habitation?


----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick

Unkotare said:


> Have wild animals moved into the city in the absence of human habitation?



Why yes, at least one...


----------



## Unkotare

hjmick said:


>



I see you got today's Mainichi Shimbun.


----------



## hjmick

Unkotare said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you got today's Mainichi Shimbun.
Click to expand...



All the news that's fit to print...


----------

